# S&W M&P10



## Chad (Apr 9, 2013)

Hornady 155 steel case, Rifle Craft RS1 sling, Swaro 1-6x







Same basic firing sequence as with the Colt 901 -

Top bull has three on left edge of bull, corrected and the next five are center bull.
Second bull down has 10 shots on it.
Third down was kneeling w/ sling
Bottom was prone with sling


----------



## AWP (Apr 9, 2013)

What magazines do you run with it?


----------



## Chad (Apr 10, 2013)

Magpul and metal ones from LaRue. No issues with either. Low round count, only about 100rds


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the only thing saving me from a certain murder is we're buying a house. Otherwise, I'd buy a new rifle, and she'd eventually find out, and then things get all stabby or something while I sleep...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I think the only thing saving me from a certain murder is we're buying a house. Otherwise, I'd buy a new rifle, and she'd eventually find out, and then things get all stabby or something while I sleep...


 
with your sleep apnea, she'd only need about 30 seconds with a pillow, less mess, and her hands won't slide when she carries your stiffening corpse to the wood chipper....


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2013)

x SF med said:


> with your sleep apnea, she'd only need about 30 seconds with a pillow, less mess, and her hands won't slide when she carries your stiffening corpse to the wood chipper....


 
I'm disturbed you know about my sleep apnea...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I'm disturbed you know about my sleep apnea...


 
Medics know things... and 18D's know even more things... 

you would be surprised at the medical hisrtory you've given out over the years in hint and innuendo.... plus, I'm a sneaky fucker.



Oh, to keep this relevant to the thread.... CHAD... I hate you and all your cool toys, not to mention your fun job...  I hate you.  Unless you send me some of your cool toys, then you can buy my friendship.


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2013)

Someone with a better memory than I....or I have a stalker. Intriguing.

Less talk, more banning. Check.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 10, 2013)

So maybe it's The Troll you need to worry about while sleeping, and not your wife with her pillows and/or stabby things.


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Less talk, more banning. Check.


 


SkrewzLoose said:


> So maybe...


 
Kids, this is why Reading Comprehension matters.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 11, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Someone with a better memory than I....or I have a stalker. Intriguing.
> 
> Less talk, more banning. Check.


 
No need to worry about stalking, you are not my type.



SkrewzLoose said:


> So maybe it's The Troll you need to worry about while sleeping, and not your wife with her pillows and/or stabby things.


 
It's a given to worry about the Troll... what, are you slow or something?  And... one should always worrty  about one's wife when she has means and motive to snuff you like a cheap cigar...  see note above about being slow.



Freefalling said:


> Kids, this is why Reading Comprehension matters.


 
Yup, to know why you should worry about the Troll...    I have some old SRA kits floating around if any of you kids need them.


----------

